# champsochromis caeruleus



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyone on here have any luck keeping these guys?

How were their temperments?
Were they very active? 
How big did they grow? I see on the species profile on here it says they can get 18"!!
What size of tank did you keep them in?
Were they worth it?

Thanks!


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I have 3 males in a male hap/peacock 220 gallon around 8-9". They are in there with other large haps, buccos, a frontosa. They are constantly showing who is the dominant one chasing one another but generally don't hurt each other. 2 are showing full color. The most dominant will chase the other haps and peacocks on occasion but not to hurt them. They are beautiful fish. I had one a couple of years ago that was about 12".


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

gverde, how long did it take for your champ to get to 8-9"? Have you ever heard of them attaining the 18" size in aquariums?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I raised a lot of different haps and the champs are one of the faster growing haps. When I got them they were around 2". Within a year they were close to the size they are now. I don't think they would get 18" in a home aquarium unless it was a 400 gallon or higher tank. Like I said previously, I have had a couple that only reached a little over a foot.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

They do grow pretty quick eh! What other stocking do you have with them? What food do you feed them and what food did you raise them on?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Protomla hertae, Exochromis anagenys, Protemelas spilonutus, Tyrannochromis nigriventer, VC-10, Venustus, Mdoka white lips, Phenochilus tanzania, Lawanda, Otopharynx heterodon, Protemelas insignis, Bucco Rhodesesii, Bucco heterotaenia, Aristochromis christi, and Burundi frontosa. I feed them Omega one pellets.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

So you have 3 of the trout, what else do you have for total numbers for each other species? Do you find it relatively peaceful with that many big haps in the tank?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I have 3 smaller Bucco Rhoadesii around 3.5" but they aren't a problem, 2 adult male white lips that fight every once in a while, but pretty much the tank is pretty calm. You will have a male fish on occasion that wants to breed and trys to be boisterous but they're cichlids.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Do you have any pictures of your tank? What do you expect the final stocking to be?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is a shot of the tank and a pic of the dominant champ and my wild caught b.rhoadesii. Some of the haps are hiding in the rock so the tank looks a little bare. Some of the haps are juvenile so I'll let them grow to adult size to fill up the tank. I probably won't add much more.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice group of fish you have there! I've been wanting to add some Trout as well as a Bucco species to my tank.

What are those two large pink fish in your tank?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Those are 2 extra male oreochromis esculentus. They are a victorian cichlid on the critically endangered list. I have a 125g with an adult group thats always breeding.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh okay. They kind of reminded me of kissing gouramis lol. I like the stocking you have in your tank. Lots of them are ones that I hope to have one day.


----------

